# Private Firms Rush to Fill Security Vacuum in Afghanistan



## Greymatters (22 Nov 2007)

The Copyright Act, Section 29.

Focus has shifted from private firms in Iraq and now looking at Afghanistan.

http://www.canada.com/victoriatimescolonist/news/story.html?id=8d5eadb0-97af-4364-85a4-f4d034107660

Private firms rush to fill security vacuum in Afghanistan
Andrew Mayeda and Mike Blanchfield, CanWest News Service
Published: Thursday, November 22, 2007
KABUL -- Behind nondescript steel walls on the outskirts of Afghanistan's capital, a British firm has created a security bubble that foreigners almost never have to leave.

...Anjuman, which also features a cafeteria, gymnasium, sauna and jogging track, can house more than 300 individuals in air-conditioned rooms, outfitted with cable TV and high-speed Internet. The aid workers and corporate employees who live there entrust their safety to ArmorGroup International, one of Afghanistan's biggest private security firms...

...Despite their efforts at discretion, private security firms in Afghanistan are finding themselves increasingly in the spotlight. The heightened foreign presence since 2001, as well as the continuing threats to security, have left them with a lucrative niche...

... Canada, like many western countries, is increasingly turning to private security. Last year, for instance, the Foreign Affairs Department spent the bulk of its $35.2 million "protection services" budget, earmarked for its missions around the globe, on private firms...

...In Kabul, Britain's Saladin Security protects the Canadian Embassy, as well as diplomats and other VIPs. It also provides security for the military's Strategic Advisory Team, about 20 officers and Foreign Affairs personnel who support the Afghan government in Kabul...

... Corporate Warriors: The Rise of the Privatized Military Industry, a book by Brookings Institute analyst Peter Singer...


----------



## time expired (22 Nov 2007)

I find this pretty disturbing stuff,because of restrictive ROEs, pressure
from the media,it is becoming more and more difficult for National
Armed forces to do their jobs and by default are passing more responsibilities
to private "security"organisations.Disturbing because these organisations
are generally better equipped than National Armies and owe their allegiance
to those who are willing to pay.
                                      Regards


----------



## Greymatters (23 Nov 2007)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> ... Corporate Warriors: The Rise of the Privatized Military Industry, a book by Brookings Institute analyst Peter Singer...



Im curious as to whether anyone has read this book and if it was any good?


----------



## Babbling Brooks (23 Nov 2007)

I found parts of this article poorly researched, and sensationally presented:

http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2007/11/investigative-journalism-snort.html

The issue of private military firms (PMF's) use in Canada is a serious and complicated one.  Dave Perry at Dalhousie has done some decent research and thinking about the topic:

http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2007/09/privatized-logistics-support-and-cf.html

Unfortunately, I can't say the same about the writers at The Citizen.


----------



## Greymatters (23 Nov 2007)

Babbling Brooks said:
			
		

> The issue of private military firms (PMF's) use in Canada is a serious and complicated one.  Dave Perry at Dalhousie has done some decent research and thinking about the topic:
> http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2007/09/privatized-logistics-support-and-cf.html



Good read...


----------

